# Powerflex 70 HIM



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

T-Town Boy said:


> I have a powerflex 70 that has been changed out, the him was bad and changed out also. My problem is that the new him is used and password protected and nobody knows the password. Is there any way to either put in a new password or disable the password protection?


There is no Passwrod protection on a PF70 HIM. What kind of error or display are you getting that is making you believe there is?


----------



## T-Town Boy (Sep 6, 2012)

*Handed Down*

This is the story if got from the man who swapped out the drives. He found a used HIM of another unit, uploaded the information from the bad drive into this HIM, installed the replacement drive and when he went to download the information on the drive the HIM asked for a password and wouldn't let him procede without suppling one.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

T-Town Boy said:


> This is the story if got from the man who swapped out the drives. He found a used HIM of another unit, uploaded the information from the bad drive into this HIM, installed the replacement drive and when he went to download the information on the drive the HIM asked for a password and wouldn't let him procede without suppling one.


Huh. There is nowhere to program one that I can see. Very odd.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The PF 4 and 40 HIM's do not offer password protection, but the PF 70 *LED HIM* only does have that feature. People hardly ever set it, but it always asks for one. The default, if no one changed it, is 0000 (four zeros), or on some revisions, a single 0. If they don't work, there are a couple A-B backdoor passwords like 7337 and 6587 that may work. If you're still locked out, just steal an LCD HIM (not LED) off another PF 70/700 for a little bit and use that to suck your parameters out of the old drive and put them into the new drive. Just remember to select "remove HIM" before you slide it out of the drive you're borrowing it from or you'll get a coms fault.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> The PF 4 and 40 HIM's do not offer password protection, but the PF 70 *LED HIM* only does have that feature. People hardly ever set it, but it always asks for one. The default, if no one changed it, is 0000 (four zeros), or on some revisions, a single 0. If they don't work, there are a couple A-B backdoor passwords like 7337 and 6587 that may work. If you're still locked out, just steal an LCD HIM (not LED) off another PF 70/700 for a little bit and use that to suck your parameters out of the old drive and put them into the new drive. Just remember to select "remove HIM" before you slide it out of the drive you're borrowing it from or you'll get a coms fault.


Ah, there is a separate manual for that HIM. Should have checked...


----------



## toklover (May 7, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> The PF 4 and 40 HIM's do not offer password protection, but the PF 70 *LED HIM* only does have that feature. People hardly ever set it, but it always asks for one. The default, if no one changed it, is 0000 (four zeros), or on some revisions, a single 0. If they don't work, there are a couple A-B backdoor passwords like 7337 and 6587 that may work. If you're still locked out, just steal an LCD HIM (not LED) off another PF 70/700 for a little bit and use that to suck your parameters out of the old drive and put them into the new drive. Just remember to select "remove HIM" before you slide it out of the drive you're borrowing it from or you'll get a coms fault.



WHAT..... ARE ..... YOU!!!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------

